# Happy Fluffernutter Day!



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2015)

http://nationaldaycalendar.com/national-fluffernutter-day-october-8/


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 8, 2015)

One of nature's perfect foods, I still love 'em!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 8, 2015)

How could I ever forget this holiday?!  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2015)

Unfortunately, my image showed had the wrong fluff-stuff... should be:


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2015)

Damn!  I didn't get the cards in the mail on time....again.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 8, 2015)

Never seen it, thank God. :lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2015)

Never liked peanut butter, so never had a Fluffernutter, but I've had a couple of Fluffers back in the day.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 9, 2015)

Okay that is it...I must get marshmallow cream tomorrow. Plus the crunchy peanut butter, time to introduce youngest kid to this amazing food!!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 9, 2015)

I used to eat those and would still enjoy them. Only I can't deal with white bread.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh, but Annie, the cheap, white, soft, supermarket bread makes it so good in my book!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 9, 2015)

I haven't had these since the kids were home. I will now.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 11, 2015)

Sorry, it sounds disgusting.:aargh:


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 11, 2015)

How could anyone forget?  All over the newspapers, TV and magazines!!


----------



## Moonflight (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't think we have marshmallow spread in UK, but may I wish you a happy Fluffermutter  day, and god bless all who sail in her.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Oh, but Annie, the cheap, white, soft, supermarket bread makes it so good in my book!



Never! layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2015)

Moonflight said:


> I don't think we have marshmallow spread in UK, but may I wish you a happy Fluffermutter  day, and god bless all who sail in her.



Yes, they do.  You can find it in most supermarkets.


----------

